# Susan Boyle Joke on U Tube---have a Xmas laugh with me



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Its had 714 views on U Tube since Ray put it on there


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Brilliant!


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

I always thought there was another side to her :lol: :lol:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Brilliant!.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I wonder if Oxford United have spotted her yet. :? 

Natural born striker I'd say! :wink: 

Dave :lol: :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Im glad you have thought it as good as I did.
It was sent as a email to me but Im always amazed at the people who come up with these ideas of comedy. :lol:


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hee hee - that is very funny! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Sue


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

just brilliant, even the wife laughed!

dave


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> I wonder if Oxford United have spotted her yet. :?
> 
> Natural born striker I'd say! :wink:
> 
> Dave :lol: :lol:


Oxford United couldnt spot a Dalmation


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

So funny i am still chuckling

Dave p


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

And why are you lot picking on Oxford United 8O 8O 












(only joking!)


----------



## Bill_Posters (May 28, 2007)

Loved it :lol:


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

First Class


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I bet there was plenty in the Que.    


Richard...


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Still find it funny everytime I look at it :lol: :lol: 
so well done :wink:


----------



## hymerjeff (Sep 3, 2009)

Brilliant! How do they do it! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Bumping it up to give you all a good laugh MERRY XMAS


----------

